# Benotto Aguila Plateada



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

Buenas que tal

Les comento que me mudo a Guadalajara, y ando buscando una bici para transportarme alla. Por lo que se, alla la mayoria de los terrenos en la metropoli estan llanos, por lo que no veo necesidad de usar una bici de velocidades.

Que les parece la clásica Benotto Aguila Plateada?
Benotto Mxico

Es de 1 V, esta barata, es rodada 28 (yo mido 1.85m), y tal parece no estar muy pesada.

Alguien tiene experiencias usando esta bici?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

giantyukon said:


> Buenas que tal
> 
> Les comento que me mudo a Guadalajara, y ando buscando una bici para transportarme alla. Por lo que se, alla la mayoria de los terrenos en la metropoli estan llanos, por lo que no veo necesidad de usar una bici de velocidades.
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Con esa bici precisamente yo no tengo ninguna experiencia , sin embargo.........

Las bicis de turismo siempre han sido útiles para transportarse en ciudad e incluso como herramienta de trabajo , el problema es cuando aparecen subidas duras que las hay en casi todas las ciudades .

Ademas el precio es muy razonable.

saludos


----------

